# When is it too hot to ride?



## regalrendezvous (20 November 2006)

I know it's winter for you guys at the moment but i was wondering when do you not ride due to the heat? 

I still ride in 40+ degres not schooling but just going out in the bush for an hour or so. I have to get up literally at the crack of dawn should i want to jump or do proper flat work as during the day it is grossly hot. 

Comps stop here over the summer. Is that the same in the Uk?


----------



## Oaksflight (20 November 2006)

It's never too warm to ride in England! Saying that it got up to about 35 this summer, poor horse had an hour lesson on the hottest day, he was dripping by the end of it. And no, competitions definately don't stop!


----------



## Tia (21 November 2006)

I never ever take my horses out in 40 degrees - when we have those temperatures all my horses are turned out in fields with lots of shelter and a breeze.  They are hosed down frequently to stop dehydration and heat stroke; they are encouraged to remain in the shade.

All rides are cancelled and re-sheduled for evenings or early mornings during our peak heat times ie. anything over +30 degrees.


----------



## GTs (21 November 2006)

In the desert over 110F (43C) they stop riding, and the horses get hosed down 2-3 times a day. I have played polo in 100F (38C), and the horses are hot walked and hosed properly. To me that is a bit too hot, however they seem to OK! The most important thing in the hot weather is that their water does not heat up, or they will not drink it.


----------



## bellgave (21 November 2006)

In my experience, its horses foe courses so to speak, Ive worked in the desert with horses who are completely unaffected by the heat, but if we took a UK horse to the same climate it would probably suffer from the heat,  have also had horses who are used to working in really mega cold too, and they seem fine as they are used to it!! Our horses in the UK just dont have enough heat to get use to it!!! mind 35C is quite enough for me thanks!!


----------



## Tia (21 November 2006)

All of mine except for one UK import, are all born and raised here in these temperatures but they definitely aren't happy with high temperatures.  When I turn the water jets on, they all rush over and stand under them for as long as they are turned on, which is usually 15 mins.  Then they go off and roll in the dust which helps to keep them cool.  I always know when they need another hosing as they come over to the jets and stand waiting for them to be turned on again.  Each hosing lasts them for about 2-3 hours I'd say.

My water drinkers are set at constant temperature throughout the whole year so whether it is -40 in winter or +40 in summer their water never changes.


----------



## GTs (21 November 2006)

But Tia your temps are only high for a short time, 3/4 of the year in the desert it is 33+ C you might only get that for a month or two. I also think age is a huge factor, young horses adapt - Stella went from 45C to -20C in a matter of a few months and took it in stride - being 4 she rolled with it like a G'd up gangsta (Ya heard??). If she was 20, it would have killed her - it would not have been the end of the world, she would have BBQ'd nicely, not quite as much meat as Nugget (we will be a good BBQ), but still she always did look tasty!!


----------



## Parkranger (21 November 2006)

There were a few days in the summer here where I didn't ride - the horses looked miserable and you'd break into a sweat just looking at your saddle!


----------



## Baileysno1 (21 November 2006)

regalrendezvous where are you from? This post is really interesting as I've looking to take my horse to oz, would a horse eclimatize, in the summer he seemed really lethargic on hot days do you think this would get better? I rode in Thailand its really humid there my trainer was a bit of a saddist I think I sweated off  like half a stone! They did have some European imports - but I must say all the horses were dozzing in their stables under fans.


----------



## MagicMelon (21 November 2006)

In Scotland isnt never too hot! In the UK, there are competitions all year round. The only time we have events cancelled is in the winter if the roads are too icey / snowy to be safe.

I think here, most of the time its too cold to ride! Certainly putting me off right now. Bloomin' freezin!


----------



## kirstyfk (21 November 2006)

When I was in camp in west virginia we stopped riding when it got over 105/40 degrees. Which only happened a couple of times. When it was really hot we didn't jump or do much canter work and took the girls down to the river more. Really missing the sunshine at the moment!


----------



## riotgirl (21 November 2006)

It is never really boiling here compared to other countries, but I do think it bothers the horses as they are not used to it.  There were a few occasions last summer in which I felt that if I am too hot to ride then so is my horse!


----------



## GTs (21 November 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
regalrendezvous where are you from? This post is really interesting as I've looking to take my horse to oz, would a horse eclimatize, in the summer he seemed really lethargic on hot days do you think this would get better? I rode in Thailand its really humid there my trainer was a bit of a saddist I think I sweated off  like half a stone! They did have some European imports - but I must say all the horses were dozzing in their stables under fans. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Unless your horse is he will do fine, it might take him a little time to adjust but I would nto worry about it too much.


----------



## Tia (21 November 2006)

I actually really admire the horses in Canada.  To be able to cope with such extremes in temperatures is really quite amazing to me.


----------



## teapot (21 November 2006)

During this summer, as it was hot for good ol'd Blightly - all the lessons were moved from 12pm-2pm as it was just unfair for the horses and the rubber gets hot really quickly


----------



## jayvee (21 November 2006)

Ohh even I find it too hot in the UK summer! I go all torpid n brain dead! I'm convinced the horses do too. So don't ride much in the summer. -holidays allround.


----------



## maddielove (21 November 2006)

i went on a riding holiday to lanark this summer.
the temperatures were extrodinary![hottest week of summer]
some afternoons it was too hot to ride, but i think this was only as the horses werent used to it..but if your horse is  i'd stick to doing what your/your horse is comfortable with.


----------



## GTs (21 November 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
During this summer, as it was hot for good ol'd Blightly - all the lessons were moved from 12pm-2pm as it was just unfair for the horses and the rubber gets hot really quickly 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think you will find 3pm is the hottest time of day........ Just an FYI!


----------



## regalrendezvous (21 November 2006)

If i didn't ride in anything over 30 i wouldn't ride during summer or a large part of spring at all. It was 34 yesterday and it is apparently going to be 38 today. The winters here are in the 20 's which believe it or not does feel cold! 

I do ride EARLYin the mornings if it is going to be a hot day but sometimes the heat can't be avoided. I never ride in the heat of the day 11am - 2pm. If i'm not riding in the morning i will ride when it cools down. I can't give my horses the entire summer off. If it is hot we just ride for a shorter time period then give recharge and a long hose afterwards. 

(Here 3pm isn't the hottest time of the day. As even in summer it gets dark around 7-8pm)

Another wonderful thing with summer is the bushfires *sigh*


----------

